

Hacker Jobs Meets... Lee Coomber - LShift - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/5/22/hacker-jobs-meets-lee-coomber-lshift

======
Peroni
For the record, LShift are the creators of RabbitMQ among numerous other
clever tools and products.

